# Best dessert flavours?



## jfeller2112 (23/5/18)

So I was wondering. What's all your guys favourite dessert flavours available in SA? I am looking at getting loaded lemon bar and nostalgia twink'd

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (23/5/18)

jfeller2112 said:


> So I was wondering. What's all your guys favourite dessert flavours available in SA? I am looking at getting loaded lemon bar and nostalgia twink'd
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Be weary of lemon bar! I was not very impressed with it. Got in about 20ml and couldnt stand it. Its a very dry tasting liquid and not even remotely sweet. 

Strawberry glazed doughnut is a much better choice. I have gone through about 360ml of the Apple Fritter which to me is incredible and has fast become one of my favourite juices to date!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jfeller2112 (23/5/18)

Yiannaki said:


> Be weary of lemon bar! I was not very impressed with it. Got in about 20ml and couldnt stand it. Its a very dry tasting liquid and not even remotely sweet.
> 
> Strawberry glazed doughnut is a much better choice. I have gone through about 360ml of the Apple Fritter which to me is incredible and has fast become one of my favourite juices to date!


Yes I just thought of getting that because I actually Googled some of the best juices and it was listed, but thank you for the heads up ! What brand is the strawberry doughnut? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (23/5/18)

Strawberry doughnut is also by loaded  thought i would suggest alternatives in the same range! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (10/11/20)

My current collection of what I assume are dessert liquids are:

Peanut Butter Custard (Amplified)
Butterscotch cream cake (Amplified)
Coconut marshmallows (Amplified)
Killer Kustard (Vapetasia)
Banana cookie custard (Liquid fusions)
Strawberry cheesecake (Liquid fusions)
Cinnabomb (Liquid fusions)
Game changer - Vanilla sponge cake / custard
Caramel coffee - Boss

I am new to vaping and no idea how good or bad any of these are, but they mostly taste reallllly good to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/11/20)

@MeirTaitz I also love Desserts and the* absolute best* that I have *ever* vaped is this one, made by Bewolk.

Here's the official description:
"A classic wafer with an almond centre and white chocolate shell sprinkled with coconut"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RiccoS (10/11/20)

My current collection in order, number 1 being the best;
Drool - Marshmallow Mint Butter Cookie (This one is always in my juice collection)
Cloud Worx - Game Changer (This one is also always in my juice collection)
Thrifty Clouds - Turk Ice-Cream (Made from a one shot and slowly becoming more of a favorite)
Null - Milktart (I'm not a fan of cinnamon but this have just the right amount, don't vape this in a Reload 26 as it enhances the cinnamon way too much)
Null - Dunked Cookies
Nostalgia - Frosteez (This one always lasts me very long as there is just something about this juice but I cannot vape bottle after bottle with this one)

I'm also steeping a Super Shot (Flavor World) Blueberry Custard which I'm sure is similar to the Vapology Blueberry Custard, I think it needs about another 2 weeks but so far tastes very good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (10/11/20)

Project-X Nutty Cuxtard is my staple juice since its release

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KarlDP (10/11/20)

Custard Sugar Cookie - By @ivc_mixer 
Milktart - By @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/11/20)

As an exclusive dessert vaper: 

All time favourite - Loaded Glazed Donut
2nd - One Hite Wonder Muffin Man
3rd: Nostalgia Frosteez

Best Value for money: Drool Apple Cinnamon Crumble

Honourable mention: Yami Vapor Taruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/20)

KarlDP said:


> Custard Sugar Cookie - By @ivc_mixer
> Milktart - By @ivc_mixer


And add to the @ivc_mixer list : 
Zoo biscuit *****
Custard sugar cookie *****
Turkish delight *****

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (11/11/20)

Hooked said:


> @MeirTaitz I also love Desserts and the* absolute best* that I have *ever* vaped is this one, made by Bewolk.
> 
> Here's the official description:
> "A classic wafer with an almond centre and white chocolate shell sprinkled with coconut"
> View attachment 213185


Plus one on this, it is a wonderful liquid that keeps your palate intrigued. Stay away if you don’t like coconut though.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CJB85 (11/11/20)

Hooked said:


> @MeirTaitz I also love Desserts and the* absolute best* that I have *ever* vaped is this one, made by Bewolk.
> 
> Here's the official description:
> "A classic wafer with an almond centre and white chocolate shell sprinkled with coconut"
> View attachment 213185


They changed the description though, if I recall correctly it used to state it as something like a white chocolate cheesecake with an almond and coconut biscuit base?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (11/11/20)

KarlDP said:


> Custard Sugar Cookie - By @ivc_mixer
> Milktart - By @ivc_mixer


Yup, the custard sugar cookie by @ivc_mixer is pretty good. I get bored of plain custards super quickly and this one kept my attention.
Two other ones that I really enjoyed was Obsidian by DIYorDIE (one shot) and Pacific Coast by Foggs Famous Sauce. The description is: 
Fogg’s baked pear adventure. A gourmet baked pear with brown sugar and cinnamon cookie crust with a scoop of Madagascan Vanilla Ice-cream. A unique dessert vape that will keep you begging for more. Set sail and explore the secrets of The Pacific Coast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/11/20)

Been vaping this since 2017 when @blujeenz introduced me to it so it's really stood the test of time for me.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314 (12/11/20)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 213456
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember it being delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/11/20)

I go through odd phases with e-liquids, but love desserts and bakery.
Usually have a vanilla custard in rotation, Killer Kustard or Codex Custard.
And I'm a sucker for 5P Gambit.
My favourite of all time that I haven't been able to get in years - Cloudsat by Rocketsheep. I hate VapeMOB for introducing me to that (and Blackbird).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> They changed the description though, if I recall correctly it used to state it as something like a white chocolate cheesecake with an almond and coconut biscuit base?



@CJB85 Agree. I suspect the first description with the word "cheesecake" was a typo, as the juice maker told me "think of the white Ferrero Rocher"


----------



## NecroticAngel (12/11/20)

+1 for @ivc_mixer milk tart but you guys haven't lived if you haven't tried his peppermint crisp

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (12/11/20)

Seems Drool made a new flavour, there mint cookie butter is one of my adv's, so hope the new one is a winner aswell ..

Tried the new flavour and a very nice juice, not as sweet as i hoped for but a very nice juice, so it's 2 winning juices from drool now ( for me )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## MeirTaitz (12/11/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Seems Drool made a new flavour, there mint cookie butter is one of my adv's, so hope the new one is a winner aswell ..
> 
> Tried the new flavour and a very nice juice, not as sweet as i hoped for but a very nice juice, so it's 2 winning juices from drool now ( for me )
> 
> View attachment 213534


That sounds delicious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (17/11/20)

This aswell is a very good deserts, i allways have a bottle of this or minties

https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/shop/local-e-liquid/the-coil-company/scotchies-60-ml/





Minties and Scotchies, local juice.
Local is lekker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Acidkill (17/11/20)

Cinnamon Danish by Drool, Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (21/11/20)

Game changer by cloudworx is my every morning vape, since the day it launched. It just keeps getting better and gets me going for the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

